# EA wrong assessment- Help Required



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi all,
i applied for assessment against anzsco2633, I got my positive assessment today, But i am assess for 233914 which is engineering technologist with specialization area of


Specialisations:

Aeronautical Engineering Technologist 
Agricultural Engineering Technologist 
Biomedical Engineering Technologist 
Chemical Engineering Technologist 
Industrial Engineering Technologist 
Mining Engineering Technologist


I have electrical engineering degree with 8 yrs of experience in telecom. i am assessed for the occupation which is totally irrelevent to me.


Anyone pls guide what should be my next step, should i write to them for correction ?

Pls help


----------



## Jawaz (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello Ali,

Engineers Australia assess the applicant and classifies him into one of 3 categories

1- Professional engineer
2- Engineering Technologist
3- Engineering Associate

this classification depends on the assessor evaluation of your experience & your university education level. It is totally possible that two persons have studied the same program at the same university yet one is evaluated as professional engineer & the other is engineering technologist

the strange part is that usually they inform you before assessing. They don't just change the ANZSCO code and give result. I'd advise you to appeal but little outcome have been seen here

your best change is to either check with an experienced agent and go for re-assessment OR go with 2631 jobs through ACS. quite simpler and less hassle. However, 2631 jobs are like 2339, Pro-rata & 65 points is the cut-off with almost Zero possibility to be invited this year


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

AliKhan1 said:


> Hi all,
> i applied for assessment against anzsco2633, I got my positive assessment today, But i am assess for 233914 which is engineering technologist with specialization area of
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,
Im just guessing that because of your degree you have been assessed as Engineering Technologist. As per my case I am a Mechanical Engineer from a reputed university of my country. Since my university is not listed in Australian recognized category, my degree has been assessed as Advanced Diploma. Despite being an accomplished Mechanical Engineer I got the assessment as Engineering Technologist 233914.
You can appeal for a re-evaluation but it will consume more time and the outcome will be same.

Regards,


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

does it have any impact on my points. will i still be able to get 15 points for my 8 yrs experience. and does it have any impact on further processing


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

nevergone said:


> Hello,
> Im just guessing that because of your degree you have been assessed as Engineering Technologist. As per my case I am a Mechanical Engineer from a reputed university of my country. Since my university is not listed in Australian recognized category, my degree has been assessed as Advanced Diploma. Despite being an accomplished Mechanical Engineer I got the assessment as Engineering Technologist 233914.
> You can appeal for a re-evaluation but it will consume more time and the outcome will be same.
> 
> Regards,



does it have any impact on points claimed as will i still be able to claim points. And did u apply for eoi and at which stage your process is


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliKhan1 said:


> does it have any impact on points claimed as will i still be able to claim points. And did u apply for eoi and at which stage your process is


Have you got your work exp assessed ? What does it says on the letter ?


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Have you got your work exp assessed ? What does it says on the letter ?




i didnt apply for work exp assessment. all i have on letter is 


Thank you for your Migration Skills Assessment Competency Demonstration Report application.
Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in
conjunction with your qualification from the following institution:

Highest Relevant Qualification
Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed
Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
Skilled Migration points test:



does it effects my points for my degree or experience will i still be able to claim 15 and 15 points=30


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

AliKhan1 said:


> i didnt apply for work exp assessment. all i have on letter is
> 
> 
> Thank you for your Migration Skills Assessment Competency Demonstration Report application.
> ...


You will still get 15 points. But quota for 2339 is full for this year. Therefore, you have no possibility of getting invite to 189 visa.


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

AliKhan1 said:


> does it have any impact on points claimed as will i still be able to claim points. And did u apply for eoi and at which stage your process is


If your degree has been assessed as Advanced Diploma you will be losing 5 points. Regarding employment-Have you carried out Relevant Skilled Occupation Experience Assessment by EA? It depends upon how much experience they are considering relevant for point claim.


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

nevergone said:


> If your degree has been assessed as Advanced Diploma you will be losing 5 points. Regarding employment-Have you carried out Relevant Skilled Occupation Experience Assessment by EA? It depends upon how much experience they are considering relevant for point claim.



all i a have on my letter is given below

Highest Relevant Qualification
Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed
Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
Skilled Migration points test:


it doesnt state AQF level... so am i able to claim my 15 points for Bachelors degree


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliKhan1 said:


> all i a have on my letter is given below
> 
> Highest Relevant Qualification
> Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed
> ...


It should state Bachelor Degree for 15 points or Associate Degree for 10 points.

Look at this letter from someone.

https://image.slidesharecdn.com/ca5...australia-certificate-1-638.jpg?cb=1476390881

If it doesn't state anything, then you haven't been given any points for education.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

What date did u apply on?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> It should state Bachelor Degree for 15 points or Associate Degree for 10 points.
> 
> Look at this letter from someone.
> 
> ...


Man that letter shows that this guy studied from one of the top universities in Pakistan and he still got assessed as Engineer technologist. Thats just sad. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Man that letter shows that this guy studied from one of the top universities in Pakistan and he still got assessed as Engineer technologist. Thats just sad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I got a Degree from UK and I got Engg Tech. In fact all UK BEng Bachelor Degree is assessed as straight forward Engg Tech.

But I think him having 8 years exp and getting assessed as Eng Tech is perhaps more sad. Aus thinks they are too good for the rest of the world.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> I got a Degree from UK and I got Engg Tech. In fact all UK BEng Bachelor Degree is assessed as straight forward Engg Tech.
> 
> But I think him having 8 years exp and getting assessed as Eng Tech is perhaps more sad. Aus thinks they are too good for the rest of the world.


So it is CDR what matters than?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> So it is CDR what matters than?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes. CDR is the most important part as I can see from the board. But I couldn't write CDR as Accord Degree and it is straight forward Engg Tech since 3 years.

In any case I am Aerospace Engg, so it is either 233911 or 233914 which I got.


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

still confused regarding the education points.... letter doesnt state anything.... help pls


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliKhan1 said:


> still confused regarding the education points.... letter doesnt state anything.... help pls


Can you take a screenshot of that part, so we can see and advice. Don't post the whole thing, just that part will do.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. CDR is the most important part as I can see from the board. But I couldn't write CDR as Accord Degree and it is straight forward Engg Tech since 3 years.
> 
> In any case I am Aerospace Engg, so it is either 233911 or 233914 which I got.


Touch luck mate. I thought Accord people r fortunate to get straight equivalization

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Can you take a screenshot of that part, so we can see and advice. Don't post the whole thing, just that part will do.



letter doesnt state anything


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

I did my bachelors from Pakistan and masters from U.K. And Is have no experience but I am still considered as professional engineer.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

mianjahangir said:


> I did my bachelors from Pakistan and masters from U.K. And Is have no experience but I am still considered as professional engineer.


How good were ur CDR's is the real question

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliKhan1 said:


> letter doesnt state anything


It says Bachelor Degree, so you got 15 points. Why you saying nothing is written ?


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

Well it was a quality work  I did spend time and put effort in it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mianjahangir said:


> I did my bachelors from Pakistan and masters from U.K. And Is have no experience but I am still considered as professional engineer.


Masters from UK is a straight Washington Accord Professional Engineer level. 

Also EA doesn't need exp. Exp is if you want to get your exp assessed. ACS requires minimum 2-4 years or else they won't do assessment. EA doesn't require exp for assessment.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Touch luck mate. I thought Accord people r fortunate to get straight equivalization
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well European 4 years degree get's it. UK 3 years degree is what causes the issue.

In any case, if 233914 is not removed, overall 2339 is better than 2335. 2335 has some serious delay and cut-off points went to 70 couple of times.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Best to get married if getting engineer technologist and get spouse 5 points 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well European 4 years degree get's it. UK 3 years degree is what causes the issue.
> 
> In any case, if 233914 is not removed, overall 2339 is better than 2335. 2335 has some serious delay and cut-off points went to 70 couple of times.


Isnt the wait gonna b forever for ITA once u r assessed eng tech

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Isnt the wait gonna b forever for ITA once u r assessed eng tech
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you have 65 points, you will get invited in July. The quota is finished for 189, which is the problem. The waiting is not more than 2 months in 2339 unlike Accounting, Auditors or 2611.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Best to get married if getting engineer technologist and get spouse 5 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ha ha, we had a joke in the 2339 board about it. To ask a girl on 1st date if she had her occupation assessed yet lol !!! Then get married and apply lol.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha, we had a joke in the 2339 board about it. To ask a girl on 1st date if she had her occupation assessed yet lol !!! Then get married and apply lol.


I might take that seriously. Is engineer technologist in 190 list?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I might take that seriously. Is engineer technologist in 190 list?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ha ha. Make sure you do it before July. 

Yes, in 190 NSW and also in CSOL.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha. Make sure you do it before July.
> 
> Yes, in 190 NSW and also in CSOL.


I just need to get me validated from VETASSESS as marketing specialist and am good to go

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I just need to get me validated from VETASSESS as marketing specialist and am good to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Good luck mate !


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Good luck mate !


Right now waiting for wife's EA assessment due this weekend. Fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeMo (Mar 21, 2017)

mianjahangir said:


> I did my bachelors from Pakistan and masters from U.K. And Is have no experience but I am still considered as professional engineer.


I did 4 years of Bsc Mechatronics Engineering In Malaysia, and Masters In Manufacturing Engineering in Malaysia as well. M'sia is considered accord. What will I be assessed as ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HeMo said:


> I did 4 years of Bsc Mechatronics Engineering In Malaysia, and Masters In Manufacturing Engineering in Malaysia as well. M'sia is considered accord. What will I be assessed as ?


If Accord, then check if your Masters fall under Washington Accord, which most likely will. Then you get direct Professional Engineer and no need to write any CDR or such.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf


----------



## HeMo (Mar 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If Accord, then check if your Masters fall under Washington Accord, which most likely will. Then you get direct Professional Engineer and no need to write any CDR or such.


Thanks mate,


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

What is the current cut off for engineering technologist.. What are the chances for 60+5 points


What do you people recommend should i go with it or apply for review or apply for new assessement with more strong cdr


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

AliKhan1 said:


> What is the current cut off for engineering technologist.. What are the chances for 60+5 points
> 
> 
> What do you people recommend should i go with it or apply for review or apply for new assessement with more strong cdr


Get it reviewed.its better

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi
Does it help going for review.. I talked to my assessor he said i cant change if you want to change the ask for review but i am telling you that you will be wasting your time ...its not gonna change... 

Is it flagged


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

AliKhan1 said:


> Hi
> Does it help going for review.. I talked to my assessor he said i cant change if you want to change the ask for review but i am telling you that you will be wasting your time ...its not gonna change...
> 
> Is it flagged


Give it a try anyways whats there to loose?. When did u apply

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

I aplplied on 12 feb and got outcome today.... Which a become a pain ... :-(


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

subscribed...


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Guys what are the chances that ET will be removed from SOL this year ... 2016 -17


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliKhan1 said:


> Guys what are the chances that ET will be removed from SOL this year ... 2016 -17


This no chances or anything, better word is no one knows which occupation stays and which one is removed. But if it follows trend, it is most likely staying.


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> This no chances or anything, better word is no one knows which occupation stays and which one is removed. But if it follows trend, it is most likely staying.


that would be great if it stays.... but everywhere on web everyone is syaing that its flagged and no future for this anzsco..


lets hope things get better as 2016-2017 starts


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

AliKhan1 said:


> Hi
> Does it help going for review.. I talked to my assessor he said i cant change if you want to change the ask for review but i am telling you that you will be wasting your time ...its not gonna change...
> 
> Is it flagged


Dear AliKhan1.
It can be reviewed but you need to change/modify the Career episode,otherwise the outcome will be the same.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliKhan1 said:


> that would be great if it stays.... but everywhere on web everyone is syaing that its flagged and no future for this anzsco..
> 
> 
> lets hope things get better as 2016-2017 starts


They gets flagged every year.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

AliKhan1 said:


> letter doesnt state anything


If your ANZSCO skill lvl is 1, you will be able to claim 15 points.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It says Bachelor Degree, so you got 15 points. Why you saying nothing is written ?


On mine it's written Engineering Associate, Its ANZSCO skill lvl what matters. If its 1 you will get 15 points.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> On mine it's written Engineering Associate, Its ANZSCO skill lvl what matters. If its 1 you will get 15 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Skill Level is occupation as far as I know. 

AQF Level is your education points. If it is Associate Degree it might not fetch you 15 points, but 10 points. This might help: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ciate-degree-how-many-points-can-i-claim.html

AQF levels | Australian Qualifications Framework

In any case, how much EOI award you when you enter Advanced Diploma ?


> Level 6 – Advanced Diploma, Associate Degree


Edit: What qualification they gave your for your Masters in your letter ?

Or the maximum they gave you is Associate Degree ? You should get masters level since your Masters is from Australia ? They haven't mentioned that in the letter ? 

Someone got it something like this :



> Your MASTER OF SOFTWARE ENGINEERING from [UNIVERSITY] completed January 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your BACHELOR OF SCIENCE from [UNIVERSITY] completed December 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.


So, his highest qualification is Bachelor level and his Bachelor is Associate Level. Something like yours.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Skill Level is occupation as far as I know.
> 
> AQF Level is your education points. If it is Associate Degree it might not fetch you 15 points, but 10 points. This might help:
> 
> ...


No masters degree was not declared, because they didn't find it relevant to my requested occupation -electrical engineering.
In any case you are eligible to claim 15 points if you completed a masters degree in Australia regardless of your bachelor degree recognition.
My highest level qualification as noted taken from my bacheler with an AQF of Engineering Associate. But my qualification meets the requirements for engineering technologist, skill lvl 1 as engineering technologist. 

Skill level matters because.
Skill level 1 : 4 years bachelor: 15 points
Skill level 2: 3 years diploma/ associate, 10 points.
Skill level 3: c4
Skill level 4: c2 and 3

Please check the following link..

http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/0/C4BECE1704987586CA257089001A9181?opendocument

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> No masters degree was not declared, because they didn't find it relevant to my requested occupation -electrical engineering.
> In any case you are eligible to claim 15 points if you completed a masters degree in Australia regardless of your bachelor degree recognition.
> My highest level qualification as noted taken from my bacheler with an AQF of Engineering Associate. But my qualification meets the requirements for engineering technologist, skill lvl 1 as engineering technologist.
> 
> ...


I read what you said, but if it is not related you are usually not awarded the points. There are people with Skill Level 1 but zero points in education as not related degree. Look at all those ACS occupation and you will see. All 2631, 2613, 2611 and so on is Skill Level 1 occupation but non related degree means zero points and hence it is usually written in your assessment letter as what AQF Level is awarded.

Look at this two letter. One is awarded education points and one is not.

http://s7.postimg.org/om46iu1ff/ACS_Assessment_letter2.jpg

https://image.slidesharecdn.com/53f...puter-society-inc-act-1-638.jpg?cb=1423689724



> The relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation can usually determine whether your qualifications are of a standard that is comparable to a relevant Australian qualification.


That's why AQF Level is usually mentioned so you can claim education points.

Let me give you an example. You can do Bachelor Degree in Accounting and get assessed as 2339 Engineer. Will you still be able to claim 15 Degree points ? I don't know the answer but I think not.

In any case, you better contact EA and find out. Also, explain why your Masters is not considered since its Aus degree. And ask them if you can claim 15 points from it.

In any case, you will need 20 PTE points now. I would be careful to not over claim points as then your visa might be denied after EOI invite.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I read what you said, but if it is not related you are usually not awarded the points. There are people with Skill Level 1 but zero points in education as not related degree. Look at all those ACS occupation and you will see. All 2631, 2613, 2611 and so on is Skill Level 1 occupation but non related degree means zero points and hence it is usually written in your assessment letter as what AQF Level is awarded.
> 
> Look at this two letter. One is awarded education points and one is not.
> 
> ...











How many points do you think i have then ? 10 or 15 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jawaz (Feb 8, 2017)

Jakin said:


> How many points do you think i have then ? 10 or 15
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


is the name "Engr Hasan" is the same as the one in the passport? if not, your assessment is not valid

also, they evaluate it as a diploma. 10 points


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> How many points do you think i have then ? 10 or 15
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I think it's 10. You can put that in EOI and it will calculate for you.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jawaz said:


> is the name "Engr Hasan" is the same as the one in the passport? if not, your assessment is not valid
> 
> also, they evaluate it as a diploma. 10 points


Relates question. If you put your title as MR/MRS/MS in EA application will that also be showing on your assessment?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Jawaz said:


> is the name "Engr Hasan" is the same as the one in the passport? if not, your assessment is not valid
> 
> also, they evaluate it as a diploma. 10 points


Are you sure about that jawaz ? Have you had any similar experience? Or know someone had this issue ? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I think it's 10. You can put that in EOI and it will calculate for you.


It counted 15 for me. When you place your ANZSCO, it just calculates eveything automatically, I dont know what you are saying about the denial part. I didn't declared any point. I just mentioned my ANZSCO there. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> It counted 15 for me. When you place your ANZSCO, it just calculates eveything automatically, I dont know what you are saying about the denial part. I didn't declared any point. I just mentioned my ANZSCO there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


It's up to you to decide what you want to do, but try enter *Advanced Diploma, Associate Degree* in your highest attained education in Education field instead of *Bachelor Degree *and see how much it awards you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Relates question. If you put your title as MR/MRS/MS in EA application will that also be showing on your assessment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well you should put MR/MRS/MS in EA application not Engr since Engr is a title given by a professional engineering body. Passing an Engineering Degree doesn't entitle you to Engr title.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well you should put MR/MRS/MS in EA application not Engr since Engr is a title given by a professional engineering body. Passing an Engineering Degree doesn't entitle you to Engr title.


Lol like putting on facebook with your name the title Engr. Fantastic stuff

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well you should put MR/MRS/MS in EA application not Engr since Engr is a title given by a professional engineering body. Passing an Engineering Degree doesn't entitle you to Engr title.


Isn't EA a professional body ? As they are assessing people as engineers, they can provide you with engr title right ?

Furthermore, one of my friend had engr title from EA but it was not entitled in his passport. He got through with EOI, PR and currently a citizen of Australia without any such issue.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Isn't EA a professional body ? As they are assessing people as engineers, they can provide you with engr title right ?
> 
> Furthermore, one of my friend had engr title from EA but it was not entitled in his passport. He got through with EOI, PR and currently a citizen of Australia without any such issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


DIBP is not going to refuse someone over a title. It doesn't even matter as long as one's First Name and Last Name is fine. Title doesn't even come in passport.

Furthermore I answered his question regarding selecting Engr instead of Mr/Ms/Mrs as Engr is a professional title. If EA gives one Engr, tha's fine. If someone selects Engr without getting Engr from a professional body, then its claiming something that one doesn't possess. Engr, EurIng, CEng, etc these are all professional titles.

Edit: EA doesn't give one Engr title. EA gives Chartered Title to someone as follows: 

Professional Engineer – Chartered Professional Engineer *(CPEng)*
Engineering Technologist – Chartered Engineering Technologist *(CEngT)*
Engineering Associate – Chartered Engineering Associate *(CEngA)*


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I got a Degree from UK and I got Engg Tech. In fact all UK BEng Bachelor Degree is assessed as straight forward Engg Tech.
> 
> But I think him having 8 years exp and getting assessed as Eng Tech is perhaps more sad. Aus thinks they are too good for the rest of the world.



Hi Zaback,

I've got a 3years degree in Electrical & Electronics Engineering from UK. Based on your experience, should I go for an assessment with EA under the Washington Accord?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ND01 said:


> Hi Zaback,
> 
> I've got a 3years degree in Electrical & Electronics Engineering from UK. Based on your experience, should I go for an assessment with EA under the Washington Accord?


Dear ND01.

why do you try apply through CDR path?.since as Mentioned above by other experts,it looks like if you go through Washington Accord,then you will be assessed as Eng Tech.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear ND01.
> 
> why do you try apply through CDR path?.since as Mentioned above by other experts,it looks like if you go through Washington Accord,then you will be assessed as Eng Tech.
> 
> ...


Hi Ricton,

Because I am a little unsure. I studied in Malaysia, but my college has a collaboration with a UK university, hence the cert is awarded by the UK university. I am not sure if I can go for Washington Accord path.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ND01 said:


> Hi Ricton,
> 
> Because I am a little unsure. I studied in Malaysia, but my college has a collaboration with a UK university, hence the cert is awarded by the UK university. I am not sure if I can go for Washington Accord path.


In that case the best option is to contact EA for more details


----------

